# VOTE! Best 70's Skyscraper



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

I love them all but I've always had a thing for the clean vertical lines of Chicago's AON center. What a beauty!


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

Transamerica for me


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

1. TransAmerica Pyramis
2. Sears Tower
3. Not on the list:
Royal Bank Plaza in Toronto (1976)


----------



## jimm (Jun 9, 2003)

first canadian


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Sears


----------

